# Protein pumpkin waffles



## Mrs P (Aug 22, 2012)

*INGREDIENTS* (makes 1 large waffle)

1/3 cup oats
1/3 scoop vanilla protein powder (around 2 tbsp)
3 tbsp canned pumpkin
3 tbsp cottage cheese or nonfat Greek yogurt
2 tbsp egg whites (or 1 large egg white)
1 tbsp milk of choice (I used almond) – use more if it needs more thinning out
1/4 tsp baking powder
1 packet stevia
1/4 tsp pumpkin pie spice

*Optional pumpkin topping:*

1 tbsp milk of choice (I used almond)
1 tbsp pumpkin
1 tsp almond butter (or other nut butter, peanut butteer works great)
4 drops liquid stevia (or other sweetener)

*DIRECTIONS:*

Blend oats until they’re finely ground into a flour. Mix in a bowl with protein powder.

Place pumpkin, cottage cheese or Greek yogurt, egg whites and milk into blender and blend till smooth.

Stir into flour and protein powder mixture, adding in baking powder, stevia and spice. 
Mix until combined and pour onto a hot waffle iron. Cook according to your waffle iron’s settings.

While waffle is cooking, place each of the topping ingredients into a small dish and microwave for 20 seconds. Stir well and pour over waffle, u can top it with some lowfat whipped cream if you like. 

*cals: 258 
21.3 g of protein
carbs: 28.6 *


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of pumpkin. I love pumpkin coffee and these waffles sound legit!!  Can't wait to make these.


----------



## theminister (Aug 22, 2012)

hrmm sounds yummy. and Mrs P I have to say are looking rather slim (hot) I mean that in the non nuisance manner.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 22, 2012)

I need to come to your house pretty lady, you cook some yummy food!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 22, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I need to come to your house pretty lady, you cook some yummy food!


I know right!!! I've been trying to room with chloe to get some of there yummy food. Mr p is one lucky bastard. Haha


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 22, 2012)

Gotta love recipes like this that can turn normally great breakfast food into awesomely healthy breakfast food.

Thanks for the recipe too.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 23, 2012)

Every time you post a new recipe I start to drool.  These look delicious!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 23, 2012)

I know why they don't want me to move in. It will just be us two on a nice flordia Friday night. The kids will be asleep and it will be a nice night. Well start off with a few merlots and ill then put on the sisqo cd. You'll start getting an urge because of my charming personality and good looks. It's probably gonna get a little crazy. Then a minute and a half later we will be snuggleibg on the couch not thinking about the consequences. A few hours will go by and emotions will start coming to reality. As we start saying how this was a bad bad idea Mrs P walks in the front door and goes ape shit on us. She ends up tasing both of us and is just a bad situation all around.


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 23, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I know why they don't want me to move in. It will just be us two on a nice flordia Friday night. The kids will be asleep and it will be a nice night. Well start off with a few merlots and ill then put on the sisqo cd. You'll start getting an urge because of my charming personality and good looks. It's probably gonna get a little crazy. Then a minute and a half later we will be snuggleibg on the couch not thinking about the consequences. A few hours will go by and emotions will start coming to reality. As we start saying how this was a bad bad idea Mrs P walks in the front door and goes ape shit on us. She ends up tasing both of us and is just a bad situation all around.



Well, Well, Well....... yes, infact there would be some serious tasing going on & P would probably have to run out of the house and won't have time to wear his elevator shoes  It could really get real ugly !!


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 23, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Every time you post a new recipe I start to drool.  These look delicious!



You guys should really try this one, I promise you'll love it


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 23, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Well, Well, Well....... yes, infact there would be some serious tasing going on & P would probably have to run out of the house and won't have time to wear his elevator shoes  It could really get real ugly !!



Lmao. I love it.


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I know why they don't want me to move in. It will just be us two on a nice flordia Friday night. The kids will be asleep and it will be a nice night. Well start off with a few merlots and ill then put on the sisqo cd. You'll start getting an urge because of my charming personality and good looks. It's probably gonna get a little crazy. Then a minute and a half later we will be snuggleibg on the couch not thinking about the consequences. A few hours will go by and emotions will start coming to reality. As we start saying how this was a bad bad idea Mrs P walks in the front door and goes ape shit on us. She ends up tasing both of us and is just a bad situation all around.



Lmao!  Good one Herm!


----------



## Mr P (Aug 23, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I know why they don't want me to move in. It will just be us two on a nice flordia Friday night. The kids will be asleep and it will be a nice night. Well start off with a few merlots and ill then put on the sisqo cd. You'll start getting an urge because of my charming personality and good looks. It's probably gonna get a little crazy. Then a minute and a half later we will be snuggleibg on the couch not thinking about the consequences. A few hours will go by and emotions will start coming to reality. As we start saying how this was a bad bad idea Mrs P walks in the front door and goes ape shit on us. She ends up tasing both of us and is just a bad situation all around.



don't tease me Big guy I hate cock teasers, you know you had me at merlot :x btw  I always surpise men when I jump out of the bushes with my chiseled naked body, they don't call me the man rapist for nothing, stay out them bushes...................................................


----------



## muscleink (Aug 23, 2012)

Nom!! Nom!!


----------

